# Heritage Units.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone follow the Heritage units?

I get e mails when they come rolling thru my state.
The CNJ smilie_daumenpos came through today. Runs the rail line right by my hometown that I was raised in. 







Maybe some don't know that you can follow them live on this site,
https://www.heritageunits.com

If you want you can sign up for e mail alerts too.
Checkout the site if you want :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

With a weathered look,









Photo off of https://www.heritageunits.com


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They need to wash them more often!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They need to wash them more often!


From the amount of weathering I see members do in all the scales I guess some will like that picture?

At least they are graffiti free, you know how much I love graffiti.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've seen the term many times. I guess I need to learn what heritage units are...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Heritage units are locomotives done up in colors of railroads that were swallowed up.
Here are pics of Union Pacific Heritage units.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=up+heritage+locomotives&qpvt=up+heretge+locomotves&FORM=IGRE


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, several railroads have done this to honor the old “fallen flag” roads that were consolidated into their current system. 

Norfolk Southern and UP have painted units in the colors and schemes of it’s predecessor railroads. NS has the most because it is comprised of the most old roads. 

CSX made an attempt, just putting small logo decals or stickers of it’s predecessor roads on some locomotives. Calling these ‘heritage units’ is really a stretch. 
Amtrak and a few other railroads have also done heritage units. 

Following is a link to the story and photos of the NS heritage locos:
http://www.nscorp.com/content/nscorp/en/the-norfolk-southern-story/heritage-locomotives.html


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mopac and prrfan, thank you! As I said, I'd seen the term many times, but never bothered to explore it. I appreciate your simple explanation and the links to photos. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Mopac and prrfan, thank you! As I said, I'd seen the term many times, but never bothered to explore it. I appreciate your simple explanation and the links to photos. :smilie_daumenpos:


That roundhouse picture looks like models, though they are real.

Sign up for free, https://www.heritageunits.com/

They have a live map showing when coming near your area. 
They also have a live map showing where they are traveling at the moment.

I get e mails alerts when they go by me, though these are from people who spot them on the roll. Most of the time it is too late to run to the tracks to shoot a picture.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> From the amount of weathering I see members do in all the scales I guess some will like that picture?
> 
> At least they are graffiti free, you know how much I love graffiti.


Love the 'weathered' look. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Sign up for free, https://www.heritageunits.com/


 Thanks Big Ed. It took me some time to decipher their site, but I got registered...I think. We'll see.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Mopac and prrfan, thank you! As I said, I'd seen the term many times, but never bothered to explore it. I appreciate your simple explanation and the links to photos.


You’re welcome, Fire 21. I hope NS gets them all together at Spencer, NC again some day. Missed it last time since I was in NY but much closer now.


----------

